# Battery Replacement - Kindle 2 - Did it myself



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

After a little more than 2 years my Kindle 2 battery needed replacement. I made this decision after I had to charge it about every 3rd day. I knew Amazon charged $60 for a replacement and I thought that was a little steep. I also knew you could do it yourself so I did a Google search. I found a company called newpower99.com. They actually had a video on youtube that showed how to replace the battery. (See below). It looked easy so I ordered the kit. The kit consisted of the battery, a small phillips screwdriver, and a plastic tool. The kit was $24.95 and $6.73 bringing a grand total of $31.68, just about half of Amazon. I received the kit promptly and it literally took me about 5 minutes to change the battery. The only problem I had was temporarily removing my skin from the back portion that has to be removed. I did get it loose but when I put it back afterwards it was wrinkled. No biggy because it's in an M-Edge case anyway. I had to charge the battery initially for only about an hour. It's working great and I've had it on 3 days now and the battery still looks full. I'm sure you could buy just the battery for cheaper but the little plastic tool came in handy. Oh, and I have no connection whatsoever with Newpower99, I just found then on the net and it looked like a good solution. Just thought I'd pass on my experience with my buddies here at Kindleboards.
jp


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.  I might have to replace a K2 battery here in a few months.  I didn't want to have to send my moms kindle to Amazon.  Now I know that it is really fairly easy.


----------



## ChatNoir (Dec 21, 2009)

I found this on a search.  I had seen the website when googling "critical battery"    My K2 is 1.5 years old at this point and the battery just doesn't want to hold a charge!  I think the worst was the last couple of days when it was barely on for a couple of hours before hitting battery low and then this evening "Critical."  I am doing the recommended reset/charging, but I'm probably going to need more than that ASAP.

I have the SquareTrade warranty, but that has a deductible, and if it's just a dead battery, I can DO THAT.  Heck, I cracked old school MacIntoshes back in the day, you had to have a very looooooong screwdriver called a "Mac Cracker" to get the case off.  After that, it was a piece of cake to put in a new network interface card ....

Thanks for the confirmation of what I was essentially going to do anyways.  It's nice to know someone else has "been there, done that!"  

Oh well, at least I have the used Kindle DX I got a couple of months ago from another KB here for backup ..... that battery works GREAT.


----------



## buyonamazon (Jun 19, 2011)

Great post! I was wondering if t







here was a tutorial for this kind of thing awhile back. Guess there is


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My Kindle 2, refurbished replacement received May 17, 2010, is no longer holding a charge for more than a couple days. I have been expecting to replace the battery since January but it held out longer than I expected. (This may be because DH gave me a Fire for Valentines Day and I have not been using the K2 as heavily, just for reading and not much Web browsing. ) I searched for this thread to verify that the company I was going to buy the battery from was the same one listed here. It was and my battery is now ordered. I never skinned my K2 so I won't need to worry about that. 

ETA: I just finished the battery replacement in my K2 following the video from NewPower99.com. My K2 rebooted and seems to be working fine!


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

I have been trying to do this- got the kit & I can't get the top part to budge. I think the green plastic tool is wearing down..any tips?


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

OK I did just get it to come off using a regular small metal screwdriver. Whew!  Not as easy as the video....It did knick the plastic top part a little, as I was wigglling the screwdriver to open the space.


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

Hmm. Well I did it and it does have a charge. Plugged it into the wall and I am not seeing a chargin light though.


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

Took it apart a second time. Still no charging light. Left it plugged in a couple hours. When I turn it off and turn it on the battery indicator says "off".  Took it apart again (getting to be an expert now...highly suspect the guy in the video was demonstrating one that had been taken apart previously..taking the top off just pops off now) and put in the old battery and I'm getting a charging light. Guess I'll have to call or email newpower99 and see if they sent me the wrong version or if the battery isn't good.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Good advice, I'm surprised more people dont do stuff like this to out of warranty stuff, its very simple and takes a few minutes with the right tools. I replaced my iPhone battery not so long back - super simple!


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

They are sending me another battery. I wanted to be able to lend my k2 to a friend.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

No joy on the replacement battery. Their customer service was great. They sent out a 2nd battery the same day I emailed them.
But...no charging light on this one either and the kindle won't turn on then plugged in. So I am somewhat disilluisoned with this.


----------

